

MAGI Synthavision Demo Reel (1980) [video] - curtis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAYaX6NuI4M

======
curtis
Some context, from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematical_Applications_Grou...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematical_Applications_Group):

> Mathematical Applications Group, Inc. (a.k.a. MAGI or MAGI/Synthavision) was
> an early computer technology company founded in 1966 by Dr. Philip Mittelman
> and located in Elmsford, New York, where it was evaluating nuclear radiation
> exposure. In 1972, the graphics group called MAGI/SynthaVision was formed at
> MAGI by Robert Goldstein.

> It was one of four companies hired to create the CGI animation for the film
> Tron. MAGI was responsible for the most of the CGI animation in the first
> half of Tron, while Triple-I work mainly on the second half of the film.
> MAGI modeled and animated the light cycles, recognizers and tanks.

